# Atitool fatal lockup bug (includes .023)



## Falkentyne (Jan 11, 2005)

Greets,

There is a bug in ati tool (happened on previous versions too), where if you are running -some- games in windowed mode, and attempt to start ati tool after the game is already running, the system hard locks (just after the ati tool icon appears in the systray).  No chance of recovery. (this can be data corrupting if something is being written to HD during this time).  

I've seen this in windowed mode Quake 3 and the "Rthdribl" real time lighting demo.
It does NOT seem to happen when the games are running fullscreen.  (running rthdribl fullscreen, alt-tab out, launch atitool, doesn't cause a lockup).

It did NOT happen in windowed mode "Far Cry", windowed UT2004, or a japanese action shooter (Forgot the name, starts with "S").

Any chance to make a fix for next version?  And what could be causing this to happen, anyway?  (Ati tray tools doesn't lockup like that).

I'm using an X800XT-PE with 4.12 drivers. Abit IC7 max3. AA/AF off or on doesn't matter.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks for letting me know .. i think i experienced something similar when playing wow + developping atitool .. i'll look into this more .. i think att uses opengl, whereas atitool uses directx


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 11, 2005)

Not sure if the directx vs opengl thing is that important, since, after all, I got the lockup in windowed Quake3, and Q3 is OGL, but RTHDRIBL is direct3D.

Something about running the games in windowed mode...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2005)

wanna try using non 4.12 drivers? (trying to blame ati .. muahaha)


----------



## Gunni (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi there!

I have a similar problem, but it's kinda worse:
3 days ago I decided to "refresh" my system.
Installed hardware, bla bla, and everything looked good.
Everything ran fine, except my 9600 which produced lockups when playing HL2 or Warhammer 40k DoW.
I thought it could be a temp problem because 1 or 2 secs before the lockup the graphics lagged really strong.
Then installed the tools like FanSpeed, Everest and ATItool 0.22 to see what's going on. Temps looked good, played HL2 and BANG, system crashed again.
Restarted and system halted with a *black screen*, shortly before the login.
Restarted again, same problem.
Reinstalled WinXP SP2, installed everything ... same problem.
Again, reinstalled and installed ATItool 0.23 and the same thing occured:
Installed, switched Temp monitoring and FanControl on, rebooted, black screen.
Furthermore, the 3D Preview laggs every few secs as hell.

I did some research and found out, that many 9600s have a problem with ASUS mainboards...
Can anyone confirm that?
In the Sapphire Support forum (german) they said that setting AGP to 4x and disabling WriteCombing should helps, but not over here  

:Edit:
After switching of fast writes, my system now runs stable, but I still have a problem with ATITool:
If I open the 3D View and move the cursor over the numbers in "Core" or "Memory" the 3D View AND the cursor lags as hell!


----------

